# Christmas Blends - What makes them Christmasy



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi,

As I was working on my coffee beans project, I noticed that many roasters have *Christmas Blend* offerings. I accept that, in part, this is a gimmick to sell more beans, but I really hope that the blends they chose somehow make the coffee more christmasy. But what?

*What makes coffee christmasy?* I would like to know, wouldn't you?









So, I decided to tweak my aggregator of coffee beans to list Christmas Blends only, perhaps we can spot what makes those beans so festive...

http://coffeediff.co.uk/coffee-christmas

As I was choosing the tags for this post, it looks like this is not a new subject, maybe I am beating a dead reindeer her, sorry if that's the case.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Quite often spicy (think clove) or boozy notes creep in

Often with naturals for some funkiness

Will be interesting to see what you unearth


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Ah, so *mulled wine* kind of thing?

cinnamon?

Some roasters have seasonal beans. I guess they are just seasonal in terms of harvest and not in terms of coming holidays.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Just ordered UE's hullabaloo blend which is their Xmas coffee. Never had it before so looking forward to seeing if it's in any way festive


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> Just ordered UE's hullabaloo blend which is their Xmas coffee...


Hmm, tangerine and red grape, caramel sweetness and spice. falls into the pattern with the rest of them







not looked in UE's offerings before, wood roasting method sounds intriguing.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Beanedict said:


> Hmm, tangerine and red grape, caramel sweetness and spice. falls into the pattern with the rest of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its the wood roasting that got my attention. I do a lot of cooking outdoors over wood and charcoal so am very keen to see what this is like


----------



## Grateful Ant (Nov 29, 2017)

This Might be a silly question do they add the flavours or mix different beans to get the seasonal flavours.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

It should be a mix of different origins/processes to get the flavour profile they're after if it's a blend. Flavoured coffee is a different kettle of fish entirely.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> Just ordered UE's hullabaloo blend which is their Xmas coffee. Never had it before so looking forward to seeing if it's in any way festive


I have a packet as part of my subscription. This will be in my cup tomorrow.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Its a mix of Brazil and Ethiopian, fully washed and natural for info


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

All coffee is seasonal (as it is a crop that is harvested at different times around the world)

In most cases flavouring is not added - its inherent in the bean itself (like wine)

Usually beans of specific origins or taste attributes are chosen to get the desired blend


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I chose our current blend to be suitable for winter. Think a thick and heavy el Salvador that has masses of chew paired with a natural Ethiopian (King Kayon, ta) that has booziness and deep red berries in spades.

Chewy, boozy, berry heavy. Winter. Bosh


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Some of the Christmas blends have taste notes: Christmas Pudding. I wonder what they mean in terms of flavour wheel terms. Raisins? Boozy?


----------



## Redlorryyellow (Dec 20, 2017)

I have a wonderful Sumatran that is spicy and has wonderful tobacco and smoke notes. Makes me feel all festive.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Redlorryyellow said:


> I have a wonderful Sumatran that is spicy and has wonderful tobacco and smoke notes. Makes me feel all festive.


Makes me want to take up smoking again


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beanedict said:


> Some of the Christmas blends have taste notes: Christmas Pudding. I wonder what they mean in terms of flavour wheel terms. Raisins? Boozy?


Emotional descriptors is where it is at.. Not what it tastes of , but how it makes you feel, and as we know a picture paint a thousand words.

Classic christmas blend circa 1980's . The Ken Barlow Brew. @garydyke1


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Scotford said:


> I chose our current blend to be suitable for winter. Think a thick and heavy el Salvador that has masses of chew paired with a natural Ethiopian (King Kayon, ta) that has booziness and deep red berries in spades.
> 
> Chewy, boozy, berry heavy. Winter. Bosh


Can you explain chew/chewy tasting note?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Can you explain chew/chewy tasting note?


Maybe he uses 'matured' milk?


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

mines_abeer said:


> Makes me want to take up smoking again


Resist it







Think about coffee


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Can you explain chew/chewy tasting note?


maybe it's a chewing gum







mmm. now that's what helped me quit smoking many years ago


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Emotional descriptors is where it is at.. Not what it tastes of , but how it makes you feel, and as we know a picture paint a thousand words.
> 
> Classic christmas blend circa 1980's . The Ken Barlow Brew. @garydyke1
> 
> View attachment 30814


Thats old school.


----------

